
NY Attorney General targets fake social media activity - tareqak
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/30/tech/new-york-attorney-general-social-media/
======
pidu87
haha you posted this 10 min after me. I deleted mine. You win this time. lol

Mine was literally under your posting.........

